# problem z modluami do nvidia

## kicus

zainstalowalem w gentoo drivery do nvidia sciagniete z www.nvidia.com, zaladowalem ten modul i uzywalem go w systemie. nastepnie zemergowalem drivery do nvidia z portage i gdy chcialem uruchomic serwer X, wywala blad ze modul jest nie prawidlowy. robilem: rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia i bez skutku dalej ten sam blad. moge wrocic do sterownikow ze strony ale chce uzywac tych z portage....

----------

## Gabrys

modules-update -f powinno pomóc

----------

## webmajsterek

 *kicus wrote:*   

> zainstalowalem w gentoo drivery do nvidia sciagniete z www.nvidia.com, zaladowalem ten modul i uzywalem go w systemie. nastepnie zemergowalem drivery do nvidia z portage i gdy chcialem uruchomic serwer X, wywala blad ze modul jest nie prawidlowy. robilem: rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia i bez skutku dalej ten sam blad. moge wrocic do sterownikow ze strony ale chce uzywac tych z portage....

 

w logoach pewno bedzie infor  ze  modul w jardze jest w innej wersji niz ten na zewnatrz jadra .

taka sytacjia zawsze wystepuej gdy miesza sie steroniki nvidia ze strony z tymi z portage .

----------

## kicus

wpisalem to modules-update -f i uruchamiam serwer X a tu:

```

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80cbd83]

1: [0xb7ef6420]

2: X(main+0x2ae) [0x806e4f5]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7c9a864]

4: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa1) [0x806da41]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

jaka teraz jest przyczyna???

kombinuje i nic nie wychodzi, ciagle to samo, wlaczam serwer X, pokazuje sie logo Nvidia i wylacza sie X i pokazuje blad napisany w poscie powyżej... czy to wina plik xotg.conf???

-- argasek edit (merge 2 postów)

----------

## argasek

Sam backtrace niewiele mówi [w każdym razie nie-developerom], podaj kompletniejszy log.

----------

## kicus

wklejam tutaj caly log X z /var/log/Xorg.0.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux kicux 2.6.18-gentoo-r6 #4 SMP Sun Feb 11 00:36:45 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 31 January 2007

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Feb 11 01:08:16 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 1043,1237 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 1043,1123 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 8086,27b9 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 1043,1237 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,01d7 card 1043,1212 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1043,11f5 rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:01:0: chip 1180,0476 card d000,0000 rev b3 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 04:01:1: chip 1180,0552 card 1043,1237 rev 08 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:2: chip 1180,0822 card 1043,1237 rev 17 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 04:01:3: chip 1180,0592 card 1043,1237 rev 08 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf9f00000 - 0xfdffffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbdf00000 - 0xddefffff (0x20000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe000000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe100000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,4,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xfe200000 - 0xfeafffff (0x900000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 4 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xddf00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (4:1:0), (4,5,8), BCTRL: 0x0180 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x01d7) rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/24, 0xc0000000/28, 0xfc000000/24, BIOS @ 0xfbfe0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.8776

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  1.0-8776  Mon Oct 16 21:57:32 PDT 2006

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [29] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7300 at PCI:1:0:0

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.41.92

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7300 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     CPT (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): CPT (DFP-0): Internal Single Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1600x1200"; removing.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): No valid modes for "1280x1024"; removing.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1024 x 768

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 96); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config option

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xfeaff000 - 0xfeaff0ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xfeaff400 - 0xfeaff4ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xfeaff800 - 0xfeafffff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xfe1ff000 - 0xfe1fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xfe0ff000 - 0xfe0fffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xfebfbc00 - 0xfebfbfff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xfebfc000 - 0xfebfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xfbfe0000 - 0xfbffffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xfc000000 - 0xfcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xfd000000 - 0xfdffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [18] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [19] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000ffa0 - 0x0000ffaf (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x000008f8 - 0x000008f8 (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x000008f0 - 0x000008f0 (0x1) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000e480 - 0x0000e49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000e880 - 0x0000e89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [32] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

Backtrace:

0: X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80cbd83]

1: [0xb7f98420]

2: X(main+0x2ae) [0x806e4f5]

3: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7d3c864]

4: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0xa1) [0x806da41]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

```

i tak jaki pisalem wlacza sie logo nvidia i zaraz te bledy co w log'ach. 

kombinowalem troche i wylaczalem glx w pliku /etc/X11/xorg.conf i wtedy tryb graficzny normalnie sie uruchamialm ale bez GLX'ow  :Sad:  . jak zrobic zeby bylo ok??? tzn zeby X chodzily na sterach z portage i byly GLX'y...

to moj xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 1.0  (root@localhost)  Wed Jan 31 08:43:02 CET 2007

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

    Load           "type1"

    Load           "freetype"

    Load           "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option "XkbLayout"    "pl" 

    # Option XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 110.0

    VertRefresh     50.0 - 150.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"   

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite"   "enable"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

jesli daje #Load "glx" to sie uruchamia ale bez GLX:( prosze o pomoc....

SKLEJONE:

wie ktos z Was w czym problem??? spotkaliscie sie kiedys z takim czyms????

od raku: jeżeli chcesz coś dodać do ostatniej wypowiedzi, użyj przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## 13Homer

Tak się zastanawiam, czy by nie pomogło przebudowanie xorg-server. Używa on parametru VIDEO_CARDS z make.conf do budowania modułów X-serwera.

----------

## kicus

to zrobic emerge x11-xorg ??? ale czy wtedy juz calkiem sie wszytko nie posypie..

----------

## 13Homer

Skoro nikt do tej pory nie potrafił dać Ci jednoznacznej odpowiedzi, to najwyraźniej nie wiadomo co może byc przyczyną. Wszystko może popsuć równie dobrze, jak poprawić. Zresztą, może być gorzej?

----------

## kicus

nic z tego:/ probowaalem emerge xorg-x11 i nawet przebudowywac to wszytko i dalej to samo... trza bedzie narazie to zostawic i leciec na tych z nvidia.com, dzięki 13Homer ze probowales pomóc :Smile: 

----------

